# DC Neff 2011 boots



## Modelag (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey guys,
So i found these boots for sale. i dont know to much about them and i was thinking i can get some feedback from the pros. .... the guy wants 100 bucks for them
thanks


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

are they new?

i found them on zumies.com for like $110.

that's not much more to pay for the ability to return them if you want.

just saying.

edit: looking like theyre sold out.

edit again: $99.99 if youre a size 7-9 US --> http://www.amazon.com/DC-Park-Boot-...8V4U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322072696&sr=8-1


----------



## Modelag (Feb 3, 2011)

he used them twice. the price is also negotiable. so i think i can get them for like 80. do you know anything about the performance of the boot?
thanks for the quick reply


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

i really cant find much as far as a review on them specifically but im sure you can find some reviews on DC park boots in general.

try and get them for $80 if you can and theyre in good shape :dunno: why not?


----------



## Modelag (Feb 3, 2011)

thats what i was thinking too. probably they are on the Dc Park boot but just different design.


----------



## Nickx (Aug 27, 2011)

i love my dc park boots!


----------



## Modelag (Feb 3, 2011)

do you know if they run true to size?


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

That is the boots I have. They run true size. They are comfortable as hell! Get them!!


----------

